# Early Morning Advice Please??



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone

I am new to the forum but I have been reading the posts a lot over the last month since we got our new addition to the family, Finn, a golden retriever/Labrador cross. We have never had a pup from 7.5 weeks before so we are learning very quickly! On the whole Finn is amazing, he's settled brilliantly into the family and we only have one issue that we wondered if anyone can help with?

We are being very consistent with Finn on every area except this and now find we've tried so many things we are all confused as to how to what is realistic.......we've had big challenges with night waking and worked hard to get to this stage but it is simply the tiredness that makes me seek advice.....

For the last ten days (He is now 11 weeks....still only a baby I know but very strong minded and clever!) Finn has been doing great at bedtime and going quietly into his crate however 5-5.30am is when he wakes and won't stop barking until one of us gets up. 

To get to this point we've moved his crate to a darker/quieter room (the living room to be with us more) and covered it with a blanket. He has only been sleeping through the nigh since we started giving him a little rice/rice pudding just before bed so his tummy wasn't empty.....he never has an accident in his crate and when we let him out he pees and poos very quickly.....all good I know but then he demands his breakfast and play as soon a he's done! We have young children and I don't want him to bark for hours at that time so my husband and I are currently taking turns getting up. (Hence we feel he is in charge at this point we are his servants lol!)

Should we:

Accept this as him controlling the start to our day and feed him breakfast this early and hope it gets better as he gets older and the mornings are light later? 

Get up with him but hold off feeding him until 6.30/7am?

Ignore his first barking? Is he really desperate for the loo at 5am or does he only go because he can (he's a baby but a fair size pup!)

Let him out for a wee/poo then put him back in his crate (tried that this morning but he barked constantly for the next hour.....I gave in and he "won" so I know to him I am rewarding his barking!)

I am happy for our day to start at 6.30/7pm for when we are back at work and the kids are back at school but the early starts are tiring us all out!

What is a realistic expectation and what should we be doing consistently to stop confusing him any further??? 

Thanks in anticipation!!! X


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi welcome to the forum to both yourself and Finn 
Sorry can't give any advice as i always have older rescue dogs but i'm sure someone on here will be able to help


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> (Hence we feel he is in charge at this point we are his servants lol!)
> 
> Should we:
> 
> ...


We are all our animals servents hun, hahaha cat slave and dog slaves   

Sounds like you're doing such a great job and he sounds like an amazing doggy, luckily for me mine never ever barks but she whines until I get up, she's 7 months now and still whines for me to wake up and let her poop/wee at around 5am...and she still has accidents too! Nightmare!

Most puppies can be reasonably good with their bladder/bowel control by four to six months of age. However, some puppies are not 100% reliable until they are eight to twelve months of age. Keep in mind that it may take a while for your puppy to develop bowel and bladder control. He may be mentally capable of learning to eliminate outdoors instead of inside, but he may not yet be physically capable of controlling his body hence the barking. I know it's sooooooooo frustrating when all you want to do is get a good nights sleep but since get my ESS I don't think I've slept past 6am hahahaa... so yes definitely do the toilet thing then straight back to his dark crate to settle down

I don't feed my dog until around 7am if she's going back to bed at 5/5.30 as once again their bladders still arent' 100% and it avoids accidents

Good luck  xx


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you and lol! Yes I am happy to be his slave from 7am onwards....ha!ha!

It sounds like you think he def needs to go out for the toilet when he barks which is fine with us .... but so far he is not re-settling down again when I put him back. I will try and ignore the barking as I know he is empty so it can only be hunger or attention but the couple of times I have tried he has just escalated into constant barking and eventually we get up because its time to get up for work.....in his head an hour of barking has finally dragged his servants down to amuse him! Lol! (Or am I over thinking this?)

I can see that feeding him at 5.30 is not a good plan if I ever want him to sleep past that but the barking and demanding whether I am up or not is driving me mad and I want to avoid waking the kids (they definitely won't go back to sleep then my slavery begins for sure!)

Thanks x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Thank you and lol! Yes I am happy to be his slave from 7am onwards....ha!ha!
> 
> It sounds like you think he def needs to go out for the toilet when he barks which is fine with us .... but so far he is not re-settling down again when I put him back. I will try and ignore the barking as I know he is empty so it can only be hunger or attention but the couple of times I have tried he has just escalated into constant barking and eventually we get up because its time to get up for work.....in his head an hour of barking has finally dragged his servants down to amuse him! Lol! (Or am I over thinking this?)
> 
> ...


Just for now until he's a bit older keep the toilet training regular, mind you I'm no TOTAL expert on puppies, but having just gone through all this myself I'm talking from more of a "I've been there and done this" kind of view? You're so lucky your pup doesn't soil his crate...mine loved to constantly pee and poop in her crate it was so awful, and constant even though I kept on top of toilet every 30 mins  very stressful.

If you think he's absolutely starving and he barks for you at 5.30 and you give him something to eat he sees that as "getting" his own way, and will continue to do it. I learned this the hard way with the whining, my pup knows now I'll ignore the whining and she eventually settles down. I think it varies from dog to dog on what works, some people say don't say "shhh" or "no" when barking but maybe it's a good idea to enforce a "shh" or "no" if the barking becomes unbearable so your dog speaks only on either your command or to protect the house.... I know it can be done as I did it with my family dog Sasha (Our GSD) and she's 8 and still speaks on command, dogs are so clever!

I think your pup is just letting you know he wants something, and it's either toilet, attention or food! Always let him out for pee/poop after a few hours of being in the crate but as for the food that can definiately wait as I used to have to starve by girl from 7pm until 7am to stop the constant toilet issues I had in the beginning hahaa xx


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah now that's interesting about making her go 7-7 without food.....I might have gone with him being starving at first because the breeder had him on three meals a day at 7.5 weeks when we got him (which seemed a bit young to us but our vet was fine with it) and he was going all night there with a dry bed (puppy pen with siblings but no mum by then, she was outside) so we were doing 6am, 12 noon and 6pm meals and lifting his water about 7.30pm whilst working on the puppy pen to indoor crate training.

He's growing an inch higher every week (all legs) and needs his food but, being used to retrievers we know he would eat all day if we let him......adding the rice pudding at 10/11pm seemed to coincide with him sleeping until 5/5.30 and luckily he didn't soil although I know that will be the reason he must go out at that time.

I am now a little worried I have created a problem feeding him the rice pudding so late......he snoozes on and off from about 8pm but doesn't allow himself to get into too deep a sleep as he has quickly learnt hat one of us getting up to the kitchen will result in rice pudding eventually! Is that a habit I should wean him off now he is getting a little bigger? Should I go back to four meals for a while instead so he can have his tea later?

Oh I have about 3 hours first thing every morning to over think all of this! Lol! If he slept in I wouldn't have time! :ciappa:


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Oops! Didn't realise that smiley showed its bum!!! Sorry!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Oops! Didn't realise that smiley showed its bum!!! Sorry!


LOL this made me laugh!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> <snip>
> He's growing an inch higher every week (all legs) and needs his food but, being used to retrievers we know he would eat all day if we let him......adding the rice pudding at 10/11pm seemed to coincide with him sleeping until 5/5.30 and luckily he didn't soil although I know that will be the reason he must go out at that time.
> 
> I am now a little worried I have created a problem feeding him the rice pudding so late......he snoozes on and off from about 8pm but doesn't allow himself to get into too deep a sleep as he has quickly learnt hat one of us getting up to the kitchen will result in rice pudding eventually! Is that a habit I should wean him off now he is getting a little bigger? Should I go back to four meals for a while instead so he can have his tea later?
> ...


Ahhhh you mentioned you give him rice pudding late? This could well be your problem! There is nothing in it that will make your pup ill if given in moderation. However, the sugar could give extra "energy" which means it needs burning off before bedtime. Also, the milk/butter may make your dog's stool a bit softer the following 2 days, I think if he really loves it and you give it to him it 1) needs to be much earlier in the day & 2) exercise afterwards to knacker him out.

Tbh I only feed my Pup twice a day, one scoop of biscuits in the morning, one scoop of biscuits at 6pm and just before bed around 9pm I give her a raw chicken wing = one happy springer pup all the way through until 6am!  x


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Yikes! His stools have been fine but I hadn't considered the sugar effect! Right....plan for tonight is to give him plain boiled rice for supper, let him out for a wee when he wakes then ignore him until 7am! Haha! I'm always full of resolve.....watch it drain away as the day goes on.....Finn 1 Adults 0!!

Thanks for all your advice &#128054;


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Yikes! His stools have been fine but I hadn't considered the sugar effect! Right....plan for tonight is to give him plain boiled rice for supper, let him out for a wee when he wakes then ignore him until 7am! Haha! I'm always full of resolve.....watch it drain away as the day goes on.....Finn 1 Adults 0!!
> 
> Thanks for all your advice &#55357;&#56374;


Yep rice rudding has milk/butter/sugar - all things dogs can't really process well hence why alot of people on here suggest raw feeding your doggy or having them on a really good quality biscuit (I was suggested fishmongers yesterday which has no wheat/maise etc) could make all the difference in the bursts of energy he has in the mornings and not fully being able to sleep because he's so excited he'll be getting his sugar fix lol you're welcome and good luck  only problem I have is mine with is her stools - which was all down to food too...amazing ay! lol


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

The villain in question.....


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> The villain in question.....


OMG, I just want to squish his bones - he's so bloody gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to the forum but I have been reading the posts a lot over the last month since we got our new addition to the family, Finn, a golden retriever/Labrador cross. We have never had a pup from 7.5 weeks before so we are learning very quickly! On the whole Finn is amazing, he's settled brilliantly into the family and we only have one issue that we wondered if anyone can help with?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have just went through this exact problem with my Labrador puppy. She is 8weeks old now. At first she was up at 3/3:30am for toilet then back to crate, but lately shes been up around 4:30/4:40 and out for toilet them when put back in crate she starts yelping and crying. SO.... We have been sitting beside the crate (which is beside the bed) and "shhhh'ing" her to settle, she still unsettled and it does take about 10mins but we want her to learn 7am is wake up time so need to stick in, we also use a firm but nice voice to say "bed" and "lie down" - which she does. If shes really unsettled we will open to door (when shes quiet for a couple seconds) just to reassure her we DONT let her out though, just pet her and tel her to lie down etc. then i close the cage again. Still sitting there, i have even lay infront of cage and eventually she gets comfy and goes back to sleep until my sons awake.

It has defo worked, after couple days of having to wake at 5am which is exhausting we have found it DOES work and eventually she will know shes back to bed after toilet.

Stick in there.


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah thanks Lolapup! I did clumsily try that this morning but he is barking full pelt rather than whining/crying and as soon as he saw me he just went berserk barking even louder! I ignored him, sharply 'sssh'd' and 'quiet' him but he just got louder..... I gave and sulked with him like the weak willed human that I am!

I truly don't think he's anxious about being alone, he's demanding we go to him which in fairness to him we have been doing as we were very grateful he lasted until 5.30 rather than 1.30,2.30 or 3.30 like it had been before!

No we no longer like 5.30.....whichever one of us gets up with him is so tired by evening that we could all go to bed at 9pm quite happily! Not great for family life in the hols which is why we're trying to nudge him to our times.

Because I have tried so many different things I can't blame him for trying really hard.....and he usually gets us up because we have created a controlling, demon ball of fluff who is adorable the rest of the day (during which he naps a lot!!!!!)

I need a crystal ball to tell me which approach will eventually work for my strong willed boy then I can consistently do it! 

On the major plus side he hasn't had an accident in the house in nearly a week, he will sit, stay, wait for his food, walk round the garden on a lead, is good in the car (now we've swapped his carrier for a harness!) and loves all people and dogs alike! I do appreciate how good that is for 11 weeks but I'd just love a little more sleep!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Finnboy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to the forum but I have been reading the posts a lot over the last month since we got our new addition to the family, Finn, a golden retriever/Labrador cross. We have never had a pup from 7.5 weeks before so we are learning very quickly! On the whole Finn is amazing, he's settled brilliantly into the family and we only have one issue that we wondered if anyone can help with?
> 
> ...


At 11 weeks he is doing well to go through the night clean, as they still have limited capacity to hold big quantities for long periods. Likely though at the moment anyway, by 5.30 he is absolutely bursting and cant hold it anymore.
A dog wont usually soil his bed surrounding area or where he eats, its against their nature, so that why he likely wakes up at that time and barks, and rushes straight out and does his business quick.

You can actually give him his breakfast and amuse him at the same time, put him back in the crate, or if you have a secure safe area where/if you can trust him, leave him there with the crate door open. If he is on wet you can give his breakfast in a Kong classic, if he is on dry you can give his breakfast in a kong wobbler. That way he is being fed and will amuse himself for a considerable while and maybe even go back to sleep after.


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

That's a good idea, I might actually try giving him something in his Kong to put him off until his breakfast.

I totally agree he needs the toilet and would hate to leave him to have an accident when he's doing so well!

He's actually in a massive crate now and can run around if he wants to (even more amazing he doesn't soil it) so a Kong after his wee/poo might work actually.

What would you recommend.....He's on wet kibbles so I could pack it with that the night before and freeze it? Or cream cheese, or peanut butter?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Finnboy said:


> Thank you and lol! Yes I am happy to be his slave from 7am onwards....ha!ha!
> 
> It sounds like you think he def needs to go out for the toilet when he barks which is fine with us .... but so far he is not re-settling down again when I put him back. I will try and ignore the barking as I know he is empty so it can only be hunger or attention but the couple of times I have tried he has just escalated into constant barking and eventually we get up because its time to get up for work.....in his head an hour of barking has finally dragged his servants down to amuse him! Lol! (Or am I over thinking this?)
> 
> ...


Both mine were late spring and summer pups and the bright early mornings and birds tweeting, deffinately doesn't help as the light can stimulate them wide awake or its one of the reasons. They do as mentioned have limited capacity and going through from last toilet to 5.30 is a long time for a pup his age so desparate to go is likely the other cause. Pups need a lot of food and calorie intake too, as rapid growth and activity burns it up, so from his last meal until morning is also a long time, so he is likely hungry too, if they are hungry then again they wont often settle back down. Because of their limited stomach capacity at his age he should be on 4 meals a day, with his total daily allowance split into 4 equal sized meals spaced equally apart. Don't know what times you feed? but by evenly spacing equal meals out more it may help, instead of giving him rice pudding.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Finnboy said:


> That's a good idea, I might actually try giving him something in his Kong to put him off until his breakfast.
> 
> I totally agree he needs the toilet and would hate to leave him to have an accident when he's doing so well!
> 
> ...


If he is on wet kibble then you could let it soak and ram it tight packed into a Kong classic. Leave something like a small gravy bone biscuit or one of the milky ones sticking out of it to get him interested and started.

You can also give the kibble dry in a Kong wobbler, they have to push it around and paw at it to get the kibble out.

Busy buddy twist and treats are good too, as you can fill them with wet food, dry kibble or other things.

There is some kong recipes on the link below too, some of which are healthier options. You can even freeze them too to make them last even longer. Good too in the hot weather, and for teething and sore gums.

Recipes - KONG

Wobbler - KONG

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Betty's not such an early riser & doesn't call us down, but we generally have to let her out to toilet between 6-6.30am to guarantee no cleaning up (been the same from 3.5mos and now 5mos). OH is a late person, so he generally takes her out for last wee at 11.30+. I don't feed her first thing, as it's too much of a wait to dinnertime (we feed 8/8) - if I'm not staying down with her, I leave a kong or food game to keep her occupied until breakfast.

So pretty much echoing SDH.....


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

Could you perhaps try setting an alarm for around 3:30am while its still dark outside and take him for toilet outside, quietly and no big lights on and no talking to him, then straight back to bed while its dark then he may go till 6:30/7? just an idea instead of listening to barks and yelps? 
I was suggesting this as i know at 11weeks he will not go from bedtime right thru until 7 without one toilet break and this way you could disturb him on ur terms - relieve him - then back to bed. IF he then wakes up at 5:30 still then you know its he thinks this is "time to get up" and not for needing the toilet...? this is what i would try perhaps.

Goodluck


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

This sounds very familiar to Mac! We too have younger children and are in an end of terrace house so leaving him barking wasn't really an option. One of us did get up with him, but we didn't give him any attention. Let him out of his crate and swtich tv on nd sat watching telly. No fuss, no food, no games. Once the rest of the family were up at about 6.30 we would interact with him then. Tis went on for quite a few months, but now he is quiet until we come down.


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok....some great advice here thank you everyone. We tried something slightly different this morning, as I type this Finn is barking his head off and has been for the last 45 mins....I am so frustrated I feel sick, it's been a red hot muggy night, luckily the kids aren't waking but my husband and I waiting for him to be quiet long enough for one of us to go down without rewarding his barking!

He woke at 5.07am, he was let out to do a wee and a poo, given a drink and then his breakfast was put in his crate and we left him. Two minutes later (breakfast wolfed) he starts barking and he hasn't stopped for almost an hour! 

Battle of wills or losing battle?????


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

He wins again!!

Finn was on autopilot and just wasn't stopping, it was like he was on a loop and couldn't stop barking if he wanted too! My husband went down and tried ignoring him, flicked water at him until the barking stopped for a minute or so then let him out!

We've just had a semi-domestic and I've come back to bed! I would be happy to try the middle of the night thing but hubby is utterly convinced this will just start our day at 3.30am instead!

He's away Saturday night so I may try it then! Lol! I went out last night and didn't get home until after midnight, deliberately sober because it feels like our whole life is being controlled by Finns early starts and I didn't dare add a hangover to the early morning shenanigans......will we ever sort this??

The reason we are so hung up on this is our last dog, Jake, a beautiful Goldie who we had to put to sleep in April at almost 13 yrs old came to us at 16 weeks, he had had all his jabs and was house trained so life was much easier as he was bigger and we could walk him straight away and establish a routine quickly, we've never done the young puppy bit. But Jake had never been crate trained and we gave him a bed in the kitchen, we lived in a semi back then, had no kids and to this day I can remember ten whole nights of barking and howling with our neighbours banging on the walls from day one (they weren't nice anyway!) so we let Jake sleep at the foot of our bed from day 11 and he slept there happy as Larry for the next 12 years.......until his arthritis meant he couldn't climb the stairs and he slept downstairs in the hall/front room from then with no boundaries. 

We have two children now and would dearly love Finn to be a downstairs dog, once we can trust him I am happy with him sleeping in a bed or anywhere on the floor but in the meantime we need to sort this.....we are both back to work soon and we both drive a lot......sleep is important to our safety!

Sorry for the rambling......off for some sleep before the kids get up! X


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hiya I know how you feel having had a dog set into the perfect routine who did it easily its somewhat of a shock to find yourself with a puppy that hasn't yet read the manual.

We had similar problems with our dog when we got her at 10 months.

Having been toileted at 10pm by 5:30am she had toileted in the hall and on being taken out into the garden was barking and so excited she could have woken the whole street.

Now obviously our girl being older we could do a little bit more but we made evenings very busy, lots of training using her brain and then a good walk and toilet at midnight so that she was nice and tired in bed. This way she was still tired at 6am went out to toilet and came back in and slept.

We have now got that she sleeps through to 8am and because of the busy evening is quiet and settled until 11am. This suits my daily routine well she is 17 months now.

What I will add is the amount of sleep in one session that they need increases with age just like young children, this is simply because they won't need the daytime naps. So don't get too worried now concentrate on being clean in the house. Didn't your children wake you early as toddlers? This is a similar thing.

I do think the getting up at 3:30am is the best idea so that your dog isn't learning to demand your attention from the crate, plus you can ensure an empty bladder. If hubby won't go for this the set your alarm just before your pup normally wakes you barking and toilet him. After all by the time he has woken you barking he is fully awake and excited, plus he is learning that gets attention.


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Picklelily! I am heartened to keep hearing of others who go through this and it does end eventually!

He's brilliant in every other way so maybe this is just his 'baby' issue as no-one is perfect! Through the day I can see the logic in everyone's suggestions it just goes right out the window after an hour of barking when the panic sets in that the whole street can hear him.....although if my own kids aren't waking up then maybe the neighbours are sleeping through him too!? I daren't ask!

Hubby and I have had yet another talk about the way to go tonight.....I think we both realise our little boy is not going to stop barking and re-settle once he's got so wound up so waiting for him to do that is not really an option anymore and likely to end in divorce!

He doesn't really bark at all any other time of day and I know he sees that as our wake up call so I am really keen to do the 3am toilet trip idea......a couple of times in the third week he went out for a wee about 1.30/2am and went back in his crate without a peep....if its dark outside I can only hope he'll still do it now.....hubby is away tomorrow night so I'll do it then so we can't argue if it all goes wrong! He has said he's rather get up at 5am with him tomorrow than chance the whole palaver starting at 3am so I'll leave him to it and get a lie in just in case!

I totally get that in his head he keeps barking until we come downstairs and every day we are doing exactly that....he doesn't care what mood we are in by that time he just gets out and starts his day! I agree we need to beat him up (not literally) and break the habit! 

Thanks everyone....will keep you posted and when I find the magic cure you'll hear me shouting about it! (It's probably just time though..... )


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

I defo think if u disturb him hell be half asleep when peeing etc and just go back to a sleepy state. He may do a few whines but hell go bk to sleep. Right now hes woke up. Barking. Stressing to get out and full of energy. He is very unlikely to roll over and sleep. ALSO in regards to ur previous comment i would suggest not feeding/watering him until u want him to be up properly. As this again will fill him with energy. 
Waking him in middle of night isnt ideal but its like 10mins then bk to bed for everyone so not a full day starting at 5am. Eventually he will grow out of nightime needs and u can try not waking him and his morming rise should stay same as his routine wil be established hopefully. Please do try it tomorrow, urself, when ur calm and literally take Finn out quietly. No lights. No praise. No water and so on. Then straight back to bed. And let us know how u get on 

Good luck hun x


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Good morning! This morning it was 5.35 (slightly more tolerable for that extra half hour weirdly) anyway hubby got up immediately and let him out.... He gave him a chew which amused him till 6am when Finn immediately dropped it and ran to the kitchen for his breakfast! Now I would have encouraged him back to his chew for a bit even then but hubby fed him on the basis that when he is on day shift this will be the time he gets fed anyway!

I tried to explain that those mornings are early compared to the rest and ideally we should be establishing the routine that suits the majority of our family mornings ie 7am if possible!

The good thing is I have stayed in bed til now and he's skipped off to his weekend at the races and on the beer with his mates so we are all happy and I am not so tired that I can't try the darkness/toilet/wake up thing tonight which I am determined to do at least once and see how it goes!

Maybe I need to train my hubby more than the pup??? X


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I will be honest 5:00am is the start of my day. By 7:00am all my pets are fed watered and changed/cleaned out.

Late afternoon/early evening I will be letting the rabbits have a run round the garden. Followed by dinner then a doggy walk. Clean the litter trays (cats and rabbits), check they all have fresh water and food then settle down for bed.

I go out to work but my morning and late pet routine remains the same.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Good morning! This morning it was 5.35 (slightly more tolerable for that extra half hour weirdly) anyway hubby got up immediately and let him out.... He gave him a chew which amused him till 6am when Finn immediately dropped it and ran to the kitchen for his breakfast! Now I would have encouraged him back to his chew for a bit even then but hubby fed him on the basis that when he is on day shift this will be the time he gets fed anyway!
> 
> I tried to explain that those mornings are early compared to the rest and ideally we should be establishing the routine that suits the majority of our family mornings ie 7am if possible!
> 
> ...


It sounds as if you are heading in the right direction well with the dog at least.

Hubby training is nigh on impossible I really don't know why we keep having this breed when their stubbornness and snappy behaviour is legendary. However they can be cute and entertaining at times but in my opinion you should beware of this behaviour as its usually a precursor to them asking for something :w00t:

On a more positive note my girl has just gone from 11pm until 9am, why so late in the morning? Well my joints are bad this morning and hubby although he was up at 8am forgot to let her out 

I think as your dog gets older she will naturally settle into the households routine. Mine seems to have done


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol!! The willingness to do two early starts in a row was to escape for a boys weekend! I made the most of that precursor cute behaviour!! I truly think he is incapable of flexible thought and multi-tasking.....but we'll do it my way tonight and if it works I'll happily get him to leave it to me for a few days! &#128521;

Sskmick......I know people who love that time of day (my next door neighbour is always awake reading in bed before Finn starts anyway so she doesn't mind the barking at all ....she says bless her!) but I think I would cry if I thought every day would be a 5.00am start for me....I am definitely a night owl not an early bird.....the tiredness is my concern, I am happy to go to bed early but I work full time with an awful lot of driving round the country, We don't have a set routine because when I am not on the road I work from home and my husband works shifts, we also have an 11yr old and a 5yr old so we are still at the mercy of school hols but the kids aren't old enough to be responsible for the puppy yet.

I do know time is the answer to all this really to bring about maturity in the pup and darker mornings etc but I don't mind admitting it was a shocker to go from an adult dog we'd had for years who happily snoozed until whatever time we got up to this gorgeous bundle of fluff who is a complete tyrant at 5am! It could be so much worse I guess!

See.... I am all cheerful today because I've had some sleep! Wait until tomorrow's post when the little bugger refuses to go back to bed at 2.30am tonight and my husband comes home to me crying in the back of the dog crate! Lol!!!

I will let you know! &#128521;


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Bottled it! Felt very wrong getting up at 2.30 and waking him up so I stayed in bed..... My biggest fear was that despite settling a few weeks ago when he'd been up at a similar time, he'd start barking.... I know why it was suggested and in theory I agree but what if he wasn't ready for the toilet then and he woke himself right up???? Sorry, I do appreciate you all trying to help but disturbing a peaceful sleeping pup felt wrong....

So this morning is just the same.....chuffing cockerel has been on the go for an hour and woke me a good half hour before Finn started....barking at 5.16am, wee and poo instantly, now lying on sofa in still darkened, quiet living room having thrown him a hide chew to distract him as don't plan to feed him until much later. 

Four sleeps until he's able to be walked so fingers crossed puppy classes and exercise help tire him out that little bit more and nudge him on a bit.

Many thanks anyway!!! xxx


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

That's why we didn't get a cockerel. Though one of our hens is just as bad.


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

It's not our cockerel and I swear if I could find out where it was I'd have it!!! &#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;&#128020;


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

However.....a small victory it may be ......but Finn and I have co-existed in the living room since 5.15am without much interaction (other than the odd "off the sofa") and I set an alarm on my phone for 7am which is the time I'd ideally like to give him breakfast on a normal school/work morning.....we'd both nodded off so when the alarm went off I got up and called him through and fed him.....he was happy and I felt a little more in control. 

Do you think he'll learn to associate my alarm with breakfast? I used the same alarm on my phone that I use upstairs if I am ever again lucky enough to still be in my bed at 7am? &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

My silence has not been the sound of success 

Finn and I have enjoyed the following routine for the last three nights...I have been beautifully consistent in my response to Finns early morning demands...I have leapt out of bed every morning at precisely 5.16am (how does he do it to the minute?) let him out, he dances around my feet for attention and play and then realises I am ignoring him so saunters off and has a wee and a poo (certainly not acting desperate for either) then Bring him in and I lie on the sofa with the curtains shut convincing myself I am in control while he has a little chew on the floor beside me before tootling off to his bed at about 5.45/6am and snoozing on til my alarm goes off at 7am and I cheerily jump up of the sofa and say "morning Finn, breakfast!".... I then feed him and open the curtains thinking I have dictated his morning.....I'm wrong aren't I?

What's really happened is Finn has gone "ok it's 5am and I am a bit bored, I can hear the birds and the cockerel and if I bark now my human slave will come down and amuse me for a bit.....she'll let me outside but she'll be a little grumpy because she's just woken up and then she'll lie beside me like a little slave while I decide what to play with, she won't leave my side because I am her master then if I get tired its ok because I'll have a little snooze and she'll be there when I wake up (hahaha) then eventually she'll jump up and feed me then all my other slaves will come downstairs but I've controlled her the best!!!"

What do you reckon? He has been to the vet today for his second jab and the vet is an experienced lab owner who says he has a similar issue with one of his who sleeps by his bed and leaps on him at 5.30 every morning chancing he'd get up.....he just bats him back down and tells him to go back to sleep. He thinks we have created and reinforced a learned behaviour now and the only way to change this is to leave him until we decide it is time to get up! He says it may take a week, two weeks or even three weeks but we should just ignore him starting tomorrow morning.....my head knows he's talking sense but OMG he will be noisy! 

Ear plugs at the ready and neighbours have been warned!!!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Try not to view it too much as a 'battle of wills' or a struggle for 'control'  Rather, you and your pup are working at finding a routine which suits you both.

Also remember that once your dog is older and can have a lot of exercise, he'll probably be much more tired by night and so will probably sleep through until later in the morning


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Aww I know that really....and I was being a little lighthearted in my last post as he really is adorable and doing fantastically well on every other level so I know how lucky we are really......I am just starting to run on empty after over a month of it as we both work full time and have two young kids on school holidays........#justoverfourweeksleft!!

However I do think you get to know your puppy and he's very clever so I won't rule out many battles of wills to come yet! &#55357;&#56841;

Anyway this morning.....5.13am Finn starts barking (cockerel had been on early shift though and started half an hour earlier so maybe I am unfairly blaming our feathered friend?) ear plugs in, pillows over head, forty minutes later.....silence.....now I had hidden a new hide chew under his teddy so I had guessed he found that and I was right as it was half eaten when I came down (unless he found it through the night of course) he started up again about half an hour later which overlapped my alarm going off at 6.30 (had decided 7am was being greedy) so I brought my phone down with the alarm still going off and opened the curtains before going to him so he could hear the alarm. He quietened for a few seconds so I let him out....no crate accidents and a poo and wee as usual in the garden but with a little more urgency than at 5am! 

I feel much better as I can do 6.30am no problem and so can he when he realises no-one is coming down until then. 

Plus he was zonked out all day by his jabs yesterday so he had loads of daytime sleep which concerned me for the nighttime but he was same as usual....

Bless him....big adventures await very soon now he's fully jabbed!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

We had the exact same with Mac. We were not able to leaeve him barking because we have two young children a d are in a semi. What we did was get up, open the crate but not give him any reward. No games, no play, no food etc. just tv on and watch tv. This stopped eventually, and he started not making a sound until we get up. So we then would give him fuss or game of tug if we got up first and he had been quiet. He never wakes us now, and has been like that from about 9 months. We are up at 6.30 most days anyway though. Good luck. By the way, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you!! I am very pleased to hear Mac settled eventually (will ignore the not til nine months but if your post! Hee hee!). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah man!!!!!! I feel soooooo bad.......we left Finn again this morning, earplugs in, 5.33am..... He barked constantly until 6.30am when I got up as planned (feel pretty sure he wold have barked incessantly as look as it took for me to get up though) and then I've just realised his crate is wet!

I feel really guilty because he has been 100% with his toilet training for ten days which I know is excellent for twelve weeks old, rain or shine, night or day he has gone outside and evens barks at the door to tell us and now I have stressed him to the point of weeing or ignored a genuine cry for the toilet ...... The last thing I want to do is put back his toilet training so I will let him out again tomorrow morning and go back to no interaction until 7am.

He is in a big crate with a soft bed and he had been in the furthest corner from his bed so I know that will have upset him....it's not that I want to regiment him into perfect puppy I am just so worried about creating lifetime habits because I am not sure of the right way to go with this.

On a really positive note he had his first lead walk yesterday and was amazing.....he walked really well. &#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there - it does get better!!!
We have 5 dogs and our youngest, Alfie, was regularly getting me up at 5.00am and it was driving me nuts. Obviously once he was up, the rest of the dogs were up too and it was way too early for me! We all get up at 6.00am anyway but 5.00 was just too early.
Then, one morning I got up at 4.45 to use the bathroom and discovered why Alfie was getting up so early..... My next door neighbour, despite having an upstairs bathroom, was getting up, going downstairs, banging the back door open, then closing it, then going into her outside toilet eek, banging that door, using the loo, flushing it (old fashioned high cistern so very noisy), bang the loo door shut again, going back into the kitchen and banging the back door again! No wonder Alfie was waking up...... I am amazed the whole street weren't waking up by her banging and crashing around.

Our solution (not ideal, but I need my sleep) was to let Alfie come upstairs with me as our bedroom is in the front of the house so he can't hear the banging next door. It worked brilliantly and he sleeps until I get up at 6.00. 

Maybe it is the noise of the cockeral waking your pup? Have you tried leaving the radio on for him to disguise any early morning noises that disturb him? Might be worth a go!

Good luck and don't despair - it does get better!!


----------



## wissywoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hiya

Just been reading through your post. We have a similar problem with 11 month old choc lab. He has woken as early as 5 but at the moment it seems consistently to be around 6 so its not as bad as it was. He was definitely better when we had darker mornings so am probably the only person waiting excitedly for the clocks to go back again. However, we did try making the room darker and walking him later at night, both of which seem to give us that extra hour in bed (better than nothing and my kids are normally 6am risers anyway so I can live with that). I think, in Rolo's case its nothing to do with needing the toilet (he quite often waits for ages after we have opened the door to let him out before he actually bothers) it is that he wants some attention, if I come down and just lie on sofa, he is quite happy to just lie on his bed and go back to sleep. 

I am hoping that as he gets older, he will stop the early barking, we haven't had experience of this with any other dogs, they have all patiently waited til we've decided to start the day.

Anyway, good luck, if you do find a miracle cure, please let us all know!

Lisa


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

uI dont mean any of this to sound ignorant AT ALL , im merely trying to work out a better solution for you and your family. I wouldnt say this plan is working for you and what you need sleep wise and as its getting closer to you having to return to work, you are going to have to try and think about trying something new, as now its at the point u are never going to know when Finn is crying for a pee or crying just to cry....

SO... with Lola our black lab, when she thought 5am was "getting up time" we have now made her bedtime pee later for a week or so (around 1am - shes usually sleeping on the livingroom floor before hand) then into crate and she sleeps until 6:40 earliest. Now though we put her out earlier last night 12am-ish and into crate and she slept until 7am. 

If you cant do a later nighttime pee... then i would suggest moving where she sleeps into your bedroom, then you can get to know her signs and habits - dont worry to much about setting "lifetime" habits - u can train anything with consistency - so when shes older and her bladder is mature you can let her sleep downstairs with no worry.

I do honestly believe u do need to have more confidence to try something "new" as at the end of the day, how much worse can it get if ur already not 100% happy with ur plan?

I would try, if it was me, keeping times etc all the same and moving the crate into your room. Lolas is right beside our bed with a cover over the outside and shes so good in it now, not a peep all night until morning.

Good luck but PLEASE have the confidence to relax and enjoy Finn and make changes to find a routine that works for you all


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

They are both lovely posts.... It helps to hear its not just us and it definitely sounds like a labby thing!!

Lolapup you are right on both counts and I do appreciate you trying to help.....he can go out now and my husband is off nights so one of us can walk him much later before he zonks out for the night.... I have found it impossible to keep him awake and deal with the kids bedtimes etc around 9pm on my own. I will be honest and say that I have avoided going to bed later as I am terrified it doesn't help and I get even less sleep! 10.30 has been the latest really but I will try and move all his times a bit to avoid the learned behaviours.

As for the bedroom well we desperately want to avoid that if possible even temporarily...we have just had brand new carpets and he hasn't even been upstairs yet.... He doesn't even realise we have one I think as he's always been in the back of the house and can't see the stairs from the baby gate!

Yet again we find ourselves agreeing that tomorrow we won't let him bark... You're right that isn't the way for us....hubby being home to tonight means he can give it all a go and I can try and catch up on my sleep in the morning so I'm not so overwrought and irrational!!

Thanks everyone!! X


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

Another thing i forgot to add was dont think of him like a baby in the sense of keeping him awake or he wont sleep at night. A dog sleeps for up too around 16hours a day and a puppy even more so, i done the same as u when i first got Lola i compared to my son as i never had a baby dog before, but lola sleeps ALOT and great at night - so try to relax if he sleeps alot its cos hes a dog and its all the know plus hes a wee baby 

Bedroom thing is obvs not suitable so i would defo try later walk, he doesnt need to be awake for last walk, as i mentioned our routine, she can be asleep from around 10:30pm and disturbed or if she stirrs - out at midnight then into crate for bedtime, like kiddies try and have quiet time before crate and bed. But daytime sleeps are normal for doggies so dont try and over stimulate him or keep him up.

You sound like me though as i was so worried about scarring her for life/ruining a good dog etc. But try and relax. Your doing a great job and seeking advice is the best way to learn


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey! I don't have any advice for you jus want to say I have enjoyed reading about your early morning exploits with Finn. Please keep us updated as it will be interesting to see what eventually works!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is going to sound daft but bear with me, he is in the habit of him waking you up now so you need to break that habit. If as you say he barks at 5.15 set your alarm for 5, go down do not speak to him put no lights on take him out to toilet put him back to bed and go back to bed, do this for a week or so, then move the alarm forward by 15 mins to 5.15 do for another week and then another 15 mins.
I'd probably use a different sound on your alarm to the one he associates with his breakfast.
The idea is to make him realise that YOU will wake HIM up when you are ready not the other way around.
You could always pop him back with a chew, but chances are if you wake him up allow him to toilet and pup him back he will still be sleepy and just go back to sleep.
A friend of mine had a dog born middle of summer and raised in a shed so he was used to walking up when the sun rose, so around 4am every morning, and she had to reset his clock.
When we got Nala (15 month chocolate lab) i never let her wake us up i set the alarm and it was always on my terms, she will now wake us up on a morning but we are talking 9am ish on a weekend which i am fine with.


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

LexiLou2 said:


> This is going to sound daft but bear with me, he is in the habit of him waking you up now so you need to break that habit. If as you say he barks at 5.15 set your alarm for 5, go down do not speak to him put no lights on take him out to toilet put him back to bed and go back to bed, do this for a week or so, then move the alarm forward by 15 mins to 5.15 do for another week and then another 15 mins.
> I'd probably use a different sound on your alarm to the one he associates with his breakfast.
> The idea is to make him realise that YOU will wake HIM up when you are ready not the other way around.
> You could always pop him back with a chew, but chances are if you wake him up allow him to toilet and pup him back he will still be sleepy and just go back to sleep.
> ...


This sounds like great advice. I really must try to remember this!!!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol Golden6 This thread has turned into a bit of a Finnboy early morning blog hasn't it?

Lexilou2 I think what happened this morning confirms your advice (and others have said it too although the first time someone told me the only answer was to "beat him up" I thought they meant literally and it was a little harsh!!)

Today's story....it was husbands turn! (Heehee!)..... We had a team talk at bedtime last night as the crucial thing different was that he was walked very late (10.45pm....late for us)....the plan was just to take him round a small block but he seemed to hate being out in the dark and was desperate to come home which may have been because he was woken from his sleep to go (as he would be anyway for his last wee trip in the garden which he bolts back to bed from usually)

My hubby's argument was if we set an alarm for 5am to beat him awake and prevent the barking how would we know he wouldn't have slept until 6.30am that day because he's being walked.....man's mentality I know D) but he couldn't accept that if it is a learned habit it is unlikely to suddenly fling to 6.30am after a little round the block walk one night.....Or does he have a point?

Anyway I convinced him that even if he was nowhere near waking the point was he was caught unawares by us waking him up rather than him barking us down and there was more of a chance that if he was still tired he may settle again as you say.

Ok here's the rub.....clearly it is now US that has learnt the behaviour as we pinged awake at 5.20am without and alarm and Finn was silent! Hubby begrudgingly went downstairs and woke Finn up for a wee then tried putting him back in his cage.....I thought up to now it was a small victory to the slaves and I am utterly convinced we only beat the barking by minutes even if hubby argues he'd have slept on another hour!

However what happened next was true to form....Finn ruled, hubby was weak and I heard (awake in my snugly bed at 5.30am) an almighty angry barking outbreak together with what I now have been told was Finn head butting his closed crate door to get out......it transpired Hubby had put a hide chew in the crate and tried shutting him back in and walking away.....how long did he leave this barking? Less than ten seconds before they settled to a cosy morning co-existing in the same room.....Hubby on sofa, Finn lying beside him happy to have his hide chew......7.25am Finn awakes and slave feeds him!

I am pleased we woke him and can see how that may disrupt the barking call down if we can keep it up....but Finn clearly has no intention of allowing us to confine him to his crate again.....(he is very happy to be left in it throughout the day and at bedtime so I don't want to undo that).....it's pure pack desire, he wants someone with him....there were no accidents in the crate, he wasn't demanding his food, he just wanted company and in my attempt to relax a little and enjoy him more I am happy that it was my husband who kept him company and left me in bed!!!

I am away tonight for a night out with the girls....staying at a puppy free, child free house and having a meal and a few drinks :biggrin5: much as I love him I am ready for a night off so there'll be no update tomorrow morning however if the little bugger sleeps til 7am in my absence we'll be having words!!!!!

Have a good weekend! X


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Slowly getting better maybe?......two mornings of 5.45am.....not wishing to jinx anything but maybe, maybe, maybe?.......


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello....it's been a week since my last post so I thought I'd update you on the latest.....yes my last post jinxed it and we went back to 5.20 at the latest. 

I felt my life was being taken over by this issue.....it still is to some extent....obviously Finn is growing fast and is 13.5 weeks now.....the positives:

- totally housetrained and telling us reliably when he needs out.
- mouthing and nibbling is clearly teething related now and less puppy dominance with the kids, he responds very well when told to stop.
- his training is coming on really well....started puppy classes on Thursday and he can already do the basics so we must be doing something right! Lol, he is a very intelligent, quick learner!
- he is loving his walks, excellent on the lead, good off lead until other dogs come along then ignores his recall but that's normal and we'll work on that....I am loving watching him rally us all round when we are in the woods and he is off the lead......he waits for my youngest to catch him up then trots on to the side of the person in front.....so cute when he could be off chasing rabbits instead!
- he is a little persistent with other dogs but generally behaves well with any size or age we come across, again I know this is all normal puppy behaviour.

So having apparently described the perfect pooch.....the early rising is sill an issue and school/work approaches fast....

We did something a bit daring (for us!) two nights ago and I wondered what your view was on this.....I came down to him when he barked, let him out, ignored him, gave him a stuffed kong and walked away leaving him in his crate with the door open chewing his kong, I went back to bed and next thing I knew all was quiet and it was after 7am......but I knew what he was doing even without going down.....

He was curled up on the sofa.....now I had left a throw on it knowing he would do this when he realised he was alone in the room.....so, he stayed quiet and went back to sleep because he knew he wasn't allowed on the sofa and I stayed quiet in bed because I knew he thought we didn't know he was on the sofa when we really did but loved the fact we both thought we were "winning" when the upshot was another hour and a half in bed asleep for me!

He has done this for two mornings and when we come down (before he starts barking) he is at the kitchen door wagging his tail so he thinks he hasn't been caught but we can tell by the Finn shaped warm patch on the throw......is there any way this can bite us on the bum later? Consistently we tell him "off" if we catch him on the sofa so we all understand the rules!


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like he is doing well!

I don't have my puppy yet but from my understanding of the thing I have been reading about letting your dog on furniture is you either let him or you don't, there is no in between! They will not understand why it's ok sometimes and not the others so you can't let him on in the morning but not later on in the day, it will be confusing for him!

I am happy to be corrected if this is not right and I hope I haven't offended you by saying this considering I don't even have mine yet!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol! You haven't offended me at all and I totally agree....we consistently order him off the furniture and he knows he's not allowed up on the sofa when we are around.....I guess because he chews his kong in his bed in the kitchen and then sneaks through to the living room after we have gone back to bed he doesn't think we know and we certainly never see him on there despite knowing that's where he's been!

Not sure if you read the whole thread but we are now in week seven of 5am wakeup calls and have tried everything anyone has suggested from leaving him barking for hours to altering food times to moving rooms, covering the cage, hiding chews for when he wakes and the only thing that worked was lying on the sofa ourselves while he went back to sleep on the floor!

The only thing we strongly don't want is to take him upstairs....we have been so tired that we would happily have let him eat the entire kitchen if that's what it took so we have settled for sofa trickery as a compromise til we both catch up on our sleep.....

Good luck with your puppy....what are you getting? (Ps I am re-homing next time lol!)


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

If you have let him out these last couple nights and got longer in bed etc. Is it terrible if hes on couch with a throw? An idea would be if he is reliably telling u when he needs the toilet why not get a bed outside the crate and phase out the crate/leaving the door open? With lola my plan is only to use the crate to toilet train then she will be able to sleep wherever she wants. However we allow her on couch/bed etc we dont really have an issue with it to be honest. if was fabric one maybe but its easy wiped down and on its last legs :lol:

Why not do normal routine tomorrow and put him in crate and shut door then when sound asleep open before you guys go to bed or leave open from start? or bring his bed outside crate for him to sleep on and go to bed and see how it goes? its all trial and error but if hes toilet trained i would try that and remove any chewable things u dont want chewed (aka everything lol)

Good luck


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Lolapup I must have been on your wavelength last night as we made the rather radical decision yesterday to put the crate away and leave him in his bed on the kitchen....what a difference, I know it's early days but we left him two and a half hours in the day and (sad I know) videoed him on the iPad...he never woke up and just swapped from bed to floor when he got hot....the video shows him sleepily waking up when he hears the key in the front door!

So night time came....I was so amazed when he trotted into his bed in exactly the same way he did to when it was in his cage....he settled immediately and didn't even try to follow us to the door. Slept brilliantly and I woke at 6.15 to silence!! Hubby and I had to check neither of us had been down at 5am and when we realised he'd slept that long we both came down deliberately to make a fuss before he started barking! He was still in bed and loved the fuss!

Could it really be as simple as him hating the cage?? 

I am also a little worried that he's made no move towards eating the kitchen cupboards and wonder if that may come in time once he realises his new found freedom??


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ps no accidents either so I guess that means were not putting his toilet training back?


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

So glad you are not offended!!

I have read the whole thread. I have been keeping an eye on it to see what ended up working and to try and pick up some tips just in case we end up in the same situation, lol! Glad you found something that works. I too would let him sleep on the couch if it menat that I wasn't getting up at 5.15 every morning, even better that he hasn't destroyed anything. I'll keep my fingers crossed that he doesn't but I am sure that he would have if he was going to!!!

Thanks for the good luck wishes I am really excited but keep having moments of thinking 'what am I doing? I am just starting to get a wee bit freedom back after having my girls and we decide to get a puppy!!!!'

Oh yes.... we are getting a golden retriever and we pick her up on Tuesday!!! Eeeeeeeeeeekk!!!!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah how lush....our last dog was a goldie and we lost him in April....he was a fab dog for almost 13 years I am sure you will get as much love from yours. We couldn't replace him!

If I am totally honest the last six weeks with Finn have been harder than I ever could have imagined, and many times in the first few weeks I wondered what we had done but watching him settle down, respond to us and become part of the family is great and we already know we've got another cracking dog that will be loved by all of us again....it's all worth it! (And if its any consolation we never had this early riser problem with our purebred goldie so fingers crossed for yours!)

Make sure you post some pics of her! X


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

Finnboy said:


> Lolapup I must have been on your wavelength last night as we made the rather radical decision yesterday to put the crate away and leave him in his bed on the kitchen....what a difference, I know it's early days but we left him two and a half hours in the day and (sad I know) videoed him on the iPad...he never woke up and just swapped from bed to floor when he got hot....the video shows him sleepily waking up when he hears the key in the front door!
> 
> So night time came....I was so amazed when he trotted into his bed in exactly the same way he did to when it was in his cage....he settled immediately and didn't even try to follow us to the door. Slept brilliantly and I woke at 6.15 to silence!! Hubby and I had to check neither of us had been down at 5am and when we realised he'd slept that long we both came down deliberately to make a fuss before he started barking! He was still in bed and loved the fuss!
> 
> ...


YAY!!! So glad you took the risk. It does sound like he is just not wanting to feel trapped, hes a big boy now mummy 

I bet you guys were on a high when u realised youd had a good nights sleep. I wouldnt worry about him chewing if its bedtime and hes sleeping then he should be fine and if out during day just make sure you leave stuffed kong/toys for him. You can buy repelent spray to put on thing he can reach but i wouldnt do it until you notice him actually doing naughty chewing (incase it draws his attention to those yummy cupboards) lol

I REALLY hope youve cracked ur problem and please keep returning to keep us posted 

Maybe u just had such a clever boy all along that was trying to tell you he was ready for some freedom now mum - as we all do, cant baby him forever lol


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Morning

Fine again yesterday when left for an hour and a half, last night he was an all night.....5.34 wake up call lol!!

Wee, kong and sneaky sofa snooze til 7.15.....

You know what I'm ok with that.....the extra sleep is making me gradually more rational and I can enjoy him much more.....I took the kids to the beach yesterday with Grandma and Grandad and left him with Daddy but missed him loads and spent all day wishing I'd brought him as he'd have loved running round with all the other dogs! Next time!

Still can't work out why he wakes so early.....he was absolutely shattered yesterday when he went to bed, maybe it is his bladder but whatever it is I can handle popping down briefly and going back to bed.

I won't bore you all with more daily updates ..... Thank you all so very much for your help and advice.....this is a great forum and I am sure I'll be back when Finn decides to present his next challenge!

X


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

So glad you have it sussed and you are enjoying him more!


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all.....greeting a from a much happier Finn household!

We hadn't cracked it....I have stayed away from the forum for a while because I was a little embarrassed to admit what he were doing in this early morning period in our desperation to sleep more!

It took 11 weeks and 4 days for Finn to stop barking us up at ridiculous times in the morning....He has not made a peep now for 10 days even when he hears one of us getting up and the only noise we hear is his tail banging off the bin or the washing machine while he waits for us to open the door.

My conclusion has led me to one change that I am quite surprised no one on here suggested (or if they did I missed it in my zombie state of mind &#128518.....we changed his food.

I had read several other forums where Beta Puppy was suggested as making Labrador puppies a bit hyper and it was suggested a diet with better quality protein etc and less cereal fillers might help. So we changed him to Burns, we did 50:50 with his old food for a week then after a few days on 100% Burns he stopped his night time antics! Coincidence? Maybe, we also reached breaking point one Sunday morning when my husband had taken him for a run in the woods at 6.50am after he refused a kong full of soft cheese and a snooze on our sofa (yes.....he totally had the measure of us....if dogs could giggle I swear that morning he was hysterical laughing at us!)

Anyway....massive domestic row ensued and once I had trained hubby better and persuaded him to see it from the dogs point of view - loads of nice options and no incentive at all to stop barking - we went back to basics.....bed in kitchen! no sofa! no kong and no more coming down when he barked! (for Finn I mean not hubby! Lol!).....hubby reluctantly agreed and expected 2hrs barking that night but after 5mins .....a couple of times for two nights he just stopped.

I know he is much older by now (19 weeks now) and more settled so maybe it all just came together for us with time but I am utterly convinced his whole behaviour has settled down with the food change, and his poo is much better, smaller, darker and far less potent! 

Finn also seems to love the new stuff and literally bounces, spins and dances waiting for his bowl to be put down....way more excited than he ever was on the old stuff!

Lol! Just realised I now sound like a Burns sales rep....I am not honestly....I am sure any of the other higher meat content dried foods may have had the same effect on him but our local pet shops advised/stock this one so we gave it a go and I am very happy!

I just wanted to share and suggest a food change to anyone else out there with the same problem who is as desperate as we were! 

&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## Ponies78 (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't ignore mine. He wakes me around 5am even after a later night. He doesn't bark, but sits on my head pokes his nose in my eye etc etc. I get up let him out for toilet then feed. We then go back to sleep til 7. He used to get me up at all hrs 3.30, 4.30 but I have managed to hold him off until 5 now. 
I accept this as our routine. Ps he's 9 months.


----------

